

Don Knuth : An earthshaking anouncement - bitboxer
http://river-valley.tv/media/conferences/tug-2010/Don-Knuth/

======
avar
Since the HTTP mirrors warp and cicada put up are getting hammered I've made a
Torrent of Don-Knuth.mp4:

<http://v.nix.is/~leech/Don-Knuth.mp4.torrent>

It's using the OpenBitTorrent tracker. Please seed it.

~~~
chronomex
I can't seem to contact the tracker. Does it work for other people?

~~~
avar
I daresay it's only a problem you're having. As I write this 250 unique IP
addresses have downloaded the Torrent, and I've uploaded 1145.7 MB of it
myself, or 8.9% of the expected total:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+*+(1145.7+MB)+/+(51...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+*+\(1145.7+MB\)+/+\(51.5+MB+*+250\))

That's not bad for outsourcing your bandwidth, BitTorrent rocks!

------
warp
Normal HTTP link:

<http://www.frob.nl/tmp/Don-Knuth.mp4>

~~~
warp
Now that avar has posted a .torrent, I've removed this file.

------
jarin
I love that he uses transparencies on an overhead projector. That's true old-
school.

------
greenlblue
This is awesome. The funny just doesn't stop.

------
ojilles
Anyone have a quick summary of what this is even about?

~~~
michael_dorfman
It's a product announcement by Knuth, for a successor to TeX.

Telling any more would spoil the fun-- and if the sentence above doesn't sound
like big fun to you, well, then don't even bother with the link, you're not in
the target audience.

~~~
hugh3
Really, it's a video, not everyone wants to watch a video.

Can I assume it's a joke product rather than a real product?

~~~
TallGuyShort
Yes, it's a joke product. It's 34 minutes, and rather funny, but not likely
something you'd take time out of your day to watch in it's entirety.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Different strokes, I guess. I take 34 minutes out of my day to watch a Knuth
video every chance I get.

------
jerguismi
I fucking hate these videos. Why they don't even provide summary in the web
page?

~~~
gnaffle
Be patient. With the new revolutionary product by Knuth, the summary will be
generated automatically.

------
zephjc
I can't wait to use ǐTéx _(ring-a-ding)_!

------
coverband
Quick summary from /.:
[http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1705630&cid=...](http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1705630&cid=32765784)
for those with no patience who want to get to the joke.

------
setori88
Please post your mirrors here.

~~~
cicada
<http://www.mediafire.com/?yzu0w5xnmkk>

------
zck
Has anyone been able to get into <http://projectmarianne.com> , the site about
this project?

------
lvecsey
Society has a little bit of iTex in all its products.

------
zephjc
This is a very slow site. Is there a mirror for this?

~~~
cicada
Anyone who wants to mirror can try downloading the video from
[http://media.river-valley.tv/conferences/tug-2010/Don-
Knuth....](http://media.river-valley.tv/conferences/tug-2010/Don-Knuth.mp4)

~~~
cstuder
Don't get impatient: For me, there was a delay of several minutes between
HTTP-request and its response.

------
mark_h
The best thing is somewhere someone is probably working on actually
implementing this, like so many XKCD cartoons.

------
bluemoon
Yeah it never actually loaded for me :(

------
billstr
WOW, a black page

------
cosmohh
the bell is awesome :)

